# A Rogues Gallery of Transitional Planes



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I thought I'd post some pix of my transitional planes. These were purchased by me over the years with no objective in mind, other than that they intrigue me. This collection represents only what I've found out there over the past three decades, ones that were priced reasonably and worthy of someday restoring. Nowadays, there's a few I'd like to own, like a Stanley 129 and a few other in the low 20's, and if there is a holy grail for me among trannies, it would be a nice user #25. Still, I prefer to collect at a leisurely pace, and not aggressively pursue key models or set sale price records. It's just for fun.
















*Union #502
Stanley #24
Edge-Rite
Union #22
Keen Kutter #23
Stanley #24
Sargent #3411
Stanley #35
*

















*Stanley #37 Jenny
Union #28
Edge-Rite #28
Stanley SW #28
Fulton #31
Sargent 24" 
Union #31
Union #31
*
More coming!


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

As promised:



















*Black Diamond #26
Sargent 3415
Union #26
National #26
Sargent #3415
National #26
Edge Rite #26
Ohio #26
Stanley #27 1/2
Home-built National chute plane

And… Some Liberty Bells*



















*Stanley #135 w/ my restored body
Stanley #135
Stanley #132 With my custom body, ready for right-sizing
Stanley #127
Stanley #127
*
Hope you like 'em! Ownership of these trannies is a pleasure, and restoration is not too difficult.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Although entirely un-scientific, I would guess what emerges onto the market today is a pretty good indicator of market share by the major players of the day. Seems to be more #28s and #31s than other sizes, and it appears that Stanley was not such a dominator of market share. Well… not in Canada, anyway. Maybe I should not draw conclusions based on my meager collection.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

I think you may have too many wood ones, better send some my way for safe keeping…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Oh, almost forgot..

Will be using my #31 later today, lots of barn siding boards to do. Need the edges straight and trued up.

Might work??


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey, Bandit…
I thought I had a Stanley #31… but I don't. I've never seen a #32, but I know they're out there!
I've never tried a #31 in a chute board, but that is the way I'd go if you are edging up a lot of barn board! Good luck, Sir!


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Here is a look see









Crochet and leg vise to hold thing still









might worth the effort?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I'm actually surprised the transitionals did as well as they did. As users its hard to beat the metal planes found at the same time. They are fun to collect though.

You've got a nice selection.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Don!
I wish I could discover the mindset of the typical handplane buyer/user in the 1920's-1930's. What did people want in those days? Did people dream of someday owning a Mathieson or Norris, but settle for Stanleys? What did young apprentices aspire to, as they built their first tool chest?

We all own survivor tools that originate from this period, but all I know is what our contemporaries think about these vintage planes.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of the apprentises had to make their own









They would "buy" the irons from the Master, and make the body to suit what job they would do, like a rebate plane









And IF they were trained in the Imperial Chinese School of Wood Working, they used these "patterns" to build them with.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

It seems wooden planes are lighter (less fatigue) and don't flex as much as metal ones.
So with the transitional planes you keep the qualities but get the easy adjustments (mouth, depth, lateral) on top.

see http://paulsellers.com/2013/04/question-on-wood-versus-wooden-planes/


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thank You, *Sylvain!*
This is a great link, in fact I like all of Paul Sellers' you tube videos as well.

I wish I could have enjoyed his influence earlier in my career, and stayed on track for better hand skills in general.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Poopie, any chance we could get some better photos of your homemade "chute plane". It looks interesting.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

the home-made chute plane: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/34646


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks Don.


----------

